# I Know What I Need to Do, But...



## Hurt & Scared Up North (Oct 24, 2013)

I prayed all night for some guidance. I know what I need to do but don't know how to do it. 

Husband went through one of his rages last night, it came out of nowhere and it was bad. Threatened me, threatened my babies, pointed a loaded gun at his own head, and blamed all the world's problems on me. He refused to let me try to talk about it, said me talking was the problem and would freak out every time a word came out of my mouth. 

I never, ever want to experience it again, but know if I stay that it will happen again and don't know what will happen next time.
The last thing he said to me last night was "don't even think you are going to get the kids." (1 1/2 & 3 yrs old). 
He knows I have no where to go...no family in this state and no friends here that could help me. 
The kids are in daycare right now. I am considering getting them out and driving 6 hours away, where I have people to help me, but it's in another state. 

If I don't do it, we will just get back in this cycle where he acts like he hates me and the kids all the time and rages every couple of weeks and threatens to kill himself (and sometimes me and kids and dogs too).

I am going to see if he will talk to me today about all this first before I make a final decision. If he won't though, and I decide to take off, should I try to get a hold of a lawyer first?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You need to get yourself and your children into a womens shelter NOW. Why are you going to talk to him again when he already told you that you talking is the problem?? Just GET OUT. Once you're in the shelter you can contact a lawyer and whoever else you need to.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Shelter. ASAP. No contact with him. Get all the paperwork you need: social security cards, immunization papers, birth certificates, check book, lease or mortgage info, savings info...any of that you can get, put in a baggie. Pack for 3 days. Get the kids. Call the shelter now, gather your stuff and leave. Do. Not. Tell. Him. Anything. Get safe. You can call family after you've gotten safe and gotten a temporary order of protection.

This is a crisis. You and the kids are in danger. Go now.
National domestic violence hotline, to get you in touch with a local shelter:
1-800-799-7233

And clear the internet history immediately so he doesn't see you asked for help.


----------

